# New SFF Chron review: The Quantum Thief



## iansales (Apr 13, 2011)

A new book review has gone up in the Reviews Section - Hannu Rajaniemi's The Quantum Thief.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 21, 2011)

A very balanced,good review Ian.   I didnt buy in to the hype of it and will read to read a debut sf novel and hope for a good read.

The thing you said about being good with ideas rather than psychology of the characters is a flaw in many of contemporary sf i have read.  Actual science over good enough characters is a big minus since after all you want a story,characters to be good enough and not read science fact books.


----------



## iansales (Apr 21, 2011)

It's not an easy book to review. There's lots to think about in it, but I wasn't entirely satisfied with the way some of it was implemented.


----------

